# Struggling bunny....



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've got a 4 month old Dwarf Lop doe called Rags (short for Regan)- she's really friendly except she doesn't like being picked up. She's fine once you've put her down again, and she's always coming up to the hutch door to greet me in the mornings and trying to get onto my lap, but when I try to pick her up she just struggles to get free. She likes her nose being scratched but as soon as I try to pick her up she jumps over my hand. If I do pick her up, the only way I can carry her to the run or indoors is to carry her like a baby, literally. I've heard that this isn't good for rabbits though? She never tries to bite, or even nibble - it's just struggling and obviously scratching although I'd say this isn't intentional. 

When I first got her, I noticed she had two infected bites on her nose (from living with her sisters in the pet shop). The vet told me to clean them with salt water every day, twice a day, and squeeze them to get the pus out. I don't know whether she still associates that with being picked up, even though I stopped it well over a month ago and the wounds have healed. Has anyone had any experience of this, or can help me figure out how to get her to stop struggling. She's my first bunny and I don't want to be doing anything wrong.

Thanks...


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2008)

There are very few rabbits that actully enjoy being handled. They are a prey animal and consequently being restrained by a predator like us is quite stressful and their instinct is to escape. Its great that she is so friendly the rest of the time. I assume you know how to handle her correctly such as holding her firmly under her front legs and rump and holding her close into your body. Talk to her and reasure her constantly. The other option may be to avoid he stress of having to handle her (unless it is absolutely neccesary) by training her to climb in a box so you can take her to her run. 

Good luck

Lambchop


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bunnies generally are scared of being held high up, hold her close to your body, supporting her bottom with the other hand over her shoulders. When you go to put her down, turn her towards you still supporting her bottom so she doesnt try to dart away, this way she has to get to the ground and turn around to run off.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I like to bring her indoors most nights to cuddle on the sofa - this is fine except she doesn't like being carried in. I've just bought her a lead - I'm hoping that i can use this to get her around. She doesn't like being walked more than held - she's alright if you are just holding her (usually). 

Does anyone know whether holding a rabbit like a baby is bad for them? Right now it's the only method of transportation I've got, until the lead arrives.


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2008)

By holding it like a baby do you mean under the "armpits" or over your shoulder. Carrying a rabbit round its middle without supporting its bottom is not very good as the rabbit will struggle and hurt itself. Over your shoulder (with a hand under her bottom) is ok but be careful she doesnt escape over your shoulder.

Lambchop

PS. if you place a hand over her eyes and nose bridge while carrying her, she may calm down a little.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Do you mean "holding like a baby" as in cradling the rabbit? So the rabbit is on it's back in your arms? (with head supported of course). 
I used to do this with my big male rabbit he used to love being held like that! He used to lay in my arms for ages and go to sleep. Someone once told me it's because being in that position makes them relax or something... not sure if that is true, but I know my Snowy would totally flake out when being held like that. But, he was an extremely friendly rabbit and loved to be held/cuddled and you could do absolutely anything to him. So perhaps that's why I could cradle him like that. He was more like a dog than a rabbit, he was the best. Such a big boy too! He was massive


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Do you mean "holding like a baby" as in cradling the rabbit? So the rabbit is on it's back in your arms? (with head supported of course).
> I used to do this with my big male rabbit (Snowy)... he used to love being held like that! He used to lay in my arms for ages and go to sleep. Someone once told me it's because being in that position makes them relax or something... not sure if that is true, but I know my Snowy would totally flake out when being held like that. But, he was an extremely friendly rabbit and loved to be held/cuddled and you could do absolutely anything to him. So perhaps that's why I could cradle him like that. He was more like a dog than a rabbit, he was the best. Such a big boy too! He was massive


That's exactly what I mean yeah. I heard that it causes blood to rush to their heads thats why they close their eyes. Obviously an old wives tale though. Thanks, that's put my mind at rest. Rags is fine being held like that she usually goes to sleep eventually.

That's a good idea Lambchop, about covering her eyes and bridge of the nose - I'll try it!


----------

